# Skinny cria



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

So I had an earlier post about a surprise baby llama(cria) born in May. He pulled through after all of his early struggles, however now at approximately 7months old he just seems to have quit growing?! I have dewormed him twice, I free free 1800lb bales of alfalfa hay, there is free choice loose mineral, and salt blocks, as well as baking soda. Since I noticed how thin he was a couple months ago I've been locking the sheep in a pen for a couple hours everyday so George can eat all he wants, and he also gets his grain all to himself. I'm in northern BC Canada, and it gets really Cold here. I guess what I'm asking is: what can I feed him to help him put some weight on and maybe grow a bit? Also, he does not have diarrhea.

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have ruled out parasites including coccidia, you can add calf manna and beet pulp.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Any pics? I like llamas haha


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

What do you give for coccidiosis?

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Anything that you can use for goats.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

What do you use for goats? I've never had coccidiosis here... And to be honest, I thought he would have diarrhea for me to be concerned about coccidiosis?

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. Many time coccidia shows up as poor growth. You can use Corid. You want to drench it. Mix it as the instructions say and drench as instructions say. You can also use Sulmet and follow instructions. 

Also if the other animals are keeping him from eating, that will also affect him and make him more susceptible to parasites.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nope, we changed our whole feeding set up FOR GEORGE! He gets to eat whatever he wants! I'll get my hubby to pick some of that up today! Thanks  I'll let you know if it helps at all!

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I JUST took these pictures of him, I rain lastnight so his fleece looks more haggard than usual!






















Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ugh I must vent... I asked my husband to pick either of those drugs up to treat George. And the vet has no idea what they are, nor do they know EFF ALL about llamas, sheep, or goats!! Now their saying if he doesn't have bloody diarrhea we shouldn't be treating him! I am aware I'm not a vet, but sometimes I feel safer with my own research and knowledge than I do other theirs!

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Check your feed store. They usually carry those. Almost everything is off label for goats. Most vets have no idea how to treat a goat. If you find one that does, treasure that vet.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I sent in his poop and had it checked and they found nothing to indicate coccidiosis OR internal parasites! I'm at a loss.

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If he previously had coccidia, it could have done permanent damage to his intestines so he doesn't absorb nutrients properly.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I have never treated for coccidia. I've only ever dewormed with ivermectin sub-Q. He is the product extreme inbreeding... The guy she was taken from STARTED with one male and three females, and had approximately 25 live llamas with most of the females pregnant. No males were gelded. I was told "Giselle" was NOT pregnant by the people who rescued her. Those people had ran fecals on a bunch of the new girls and never had to treat for worms because they had none. I guess what I'm saying is, I wonder if it's maybe something genetic because of the inbreeding.

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

He has never had the runs or anything to concern me previously, or I would have addressed this a long time ago! He was nursing and eating and playing like a baby so seemed healthy!

Ewe Crazy Acres
www.ewecrazyacres.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Severe inbreeding could play a part. He is apparently not absorbing nutrients properly to grow. There is something going on that he isn't growing properly.


----------

